# Polyester T-shirts that look and feel like cotton???



## dirttoo (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm looking for !00% polyester T-shirts that look and feel like cotton T-shirts. I'm not worried about the wicking feature. I just want the soft cotton feel not silky or satiny. I have some Gildan G420's and they are OK but not enough lighter colors for sublimation. right now I need something like an ash gray but their gray is really dark. Anybody know of a similar shirt in more colors? thanks


----------



## sean815 (Jan 7, 2013)

Have you tried Vapor Apparel? They are designed to feel like cotton


----------



## dirttoo (Sep 16, 2011)

sean815 said:


> Have you tried Vapor Apparel? They are designed to feel like cotton


I did get 3 sample/practice shirts when I bought my printer set-up. They were Vapor shirts. Not sure which model but they were way to silky for me. I don't want to buy a bunch just to see which ones feel like cotton. Do you know I Vapor has a cotton feeling one?


----------



## nandito (Feb 24, 2011)

Sublivie has really soft ones, you can get them from Alpha


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

vapor apparel basic tee. we use those everyday. Conde.com
vaper apparel performance tee is the silky feel
Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

and yes I have written permission for a non profit do you use logo..
Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## AMHeather (Jul 4, 2013)

What about those american backcountry shirts? 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

American back country is conde's basic tee. if you call them they'll send you a swatch sample.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

